# My first router jig.



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

So I decided to build the stool in the Jun/Jul issue of Woodsmith. The project calls for a dished out seat. The mag gives plans for a router jig to scoop out the middle of the seat. I started working on it yesterday. I should be done tonight maybe. Here are a few pics of my progress so far. The base and turntable are 3/4" MDF (a full sheet of this is heavy). the end pieces and rails are Maple, the router cradle base plate is 1/4" hardboard. The spindle for the turntable and the "wheels" for the cradle are 1/2" dowel.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

More pics.

There was a little bit of a learning curve with the screws. Silicon Bronze is soft. Even with a pilot hole You have to be careful. The first two holes I had the clutch on the drill up too high. 

I was hoping to get the notches for the rails a little cleaner but they are OK. 


Tomorrow morning I finish the cradle. Then it's time to glue up some red oak and dish out a seat!


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Finished the jig and put it to work.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Yikes Not bad for a first jig, I was happy to get a circle jig to work:laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

So what bit did you use, a flat or curved bottom? Excellent jig man! I'd like to make one too.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I used the curved bottom. I'll try to post a pi of the finished seat when I get home. For some reason my phone won't let me post pics.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome jig. I need a jig very similar this to fix a cutting board (a friends roommate put his bamboo one in the dishwasher) and to surface some log slices.

I'll need to modify this to work for me; but very cool!


----------

